

Killing Dodgeball Saves Google $50,000 Per Year  - bdotdub
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/killing-dodgeball-saves-google-50000-per-year-goog

======
jsdalton
Meh, canceling it was probably more about employee time/focus than it was
about out-of-pocket expenses.

I'd bet the monetary value of the combined time of everyone in that room (e.g.
Eric Schmidt!) probably exceeded $50,000 for that one meeting alone.

~~~
Retric
_"No," we're told Schmidt said. "And don't bring small stuff like this to me
anymore."_

Killing Dodgeball is not a significant decision for Google because it does not
cost much and not enough people are using it for it to become bad publicity.
This story is about cuts that are basically rounding errors for a company the
size of Google. They sound good but they are not a long term path to increase
profits.

------
kevin_blogs
how about jaiku, notebook and other service...?

